# Founder in the spring



## Degsy (Nov 17, 2013)

In the last two years, one of my horses has foundered pretty badly in the Spring. The first year the vet wasn't sure what caused it but the second she seemed convinced it was the Spring grass. This year I intend to limit their access to pasture initially. How long should I allow them to graze each day and for how long before I leave them out full time?


----------

